# Floor corker shaving corks



## Leeboy (Jan 14, 2016)

I bought a second hand corker and some equipment off a gentleman . He said it works but sometimes it shaves a piece of the cork off . I tried it and yes it does . Do these things have any kind of adjustment on them ? Mines green but looks similar to the picture


----------



## JohnT (Jan 14, 2016)

If used, I would take apart the inner workings, give it a good cleaning, lube it with food safe lube, and then put it back together again. 

When my corker (I have had it since 1995 and has corked tens-of-thousands of bottles) acts up by damaging the cork, I see that as a sign that maintenance is overdue. After maintenance, I find that the corker works much better.


----------



## NorCal (Jan 14, 2016)

Lee, I bought a used one as well (just hate paying retail for most anything). As John said, take it apart, clean, lube, adjust and look for worn parts. I replaced this bolt and mine was back in business.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 14, 2016)

Leeboy said:


> I bought a second hand corker and some equipment off a gentleman . He said it works but sometimes it shaves a piece of the cork off . I tried it and yes it does . Do these things have any kind of adjustment on them ? Mines green but looks similar to the picture



First of you didn't say what you payed for the corker, they sell for around $60 new. If I made the purchase I would look for a simple fix and if I didn't find it I would throw it out. There is nothing worse than bottling an entire batch of wine and then a month later find out all of your bottles are leaking. The guy said it was ruining corks, why do you think he sold it?


----------



## JohnT (Jan 15, 2016)

Runningwolf said:


> The guy said it was ruining corks, why do you think he sold it?


 

Good point.


----------



## Leeboy (Jan 15, 2016)

I paid like $10 , he said sometimes it shaves them sometimes it doesn't . I'm good at fixing stuff , I just wanted to hear if someone had the same problem and what they did before I dive in .


----------



## sdelli (Mar 22, 2016)

Dive in.... Your gambling $10


----------



## richmke (Mar 22, 2016)

You might be able to replace the jaws (plastic parts that compress the cork).


----------



## FTC Wines (Mar 23, 2016)

Mine too was "shaving corks" . I had to align the plunger so it was centered on the middle of the cork, not pushing down on one side of cork. Just gave it a little twist. Roy


----------



## TonyR (Mar 23, 2016)

Same thing with my Italian corker, had to CAREFULLY realign ( bend) the plunger. Works great now.


----------



## Leeboy (Mar 23, 2016)

Thanks everyone .... I'm
Bottling this weekend , I'll give it a little persuading


----------

